# Everyday Face Routine for Acne Prone Skin



## oyindamola87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey! Just wanted to ask what's your everyday face... especially those who break out fairly often... just trying to get new ideas for face products which are okay for acne-prone skin

  	thanks in advance


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 30, 2010)

I use the Purpose Gentle cleansing wash which is a liquid face soap that you can get from Walmart or any drugstore. It literally feels like water on my skin- excellent for ppl like me who seem to have somewhat sensitive skin. I also have the DDF Sulfur Therapeutic mask that I use mostly as a spot treatment when bumps pop up. I leave it on overnight and by morning the bumps are basically dried up- within a couple days they are gone! I got it from Sephora last year and it is still going strong- more than half of the tub is still left. I won't order a new one till I'm done with this tub or till it starts to go bad lol. But with the DDF it might be good to try and sample it first because it can be drying to some ppl's skins since it has like 10% sulfur. Hth!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

I really love using the 'aspirin toner' daily and 'aspirin mask' on occasion (you can google these for tons of info) It's cheap, makes my pores small, skin smoother and prevents breakouts. My skin starts to act up if I don't use it!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 1, 2010)

I second the aspirin mask! ^

  	Mario Badescu is absolutely fabulous for acne prone skin. I don't recommend their moisturizers very much, I'm having success with Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing *Gel* which I got recently. My skin feels a lot more uniform using it, better oil control than MB. I definitely recommend MB Special Cleansing Lotion C (which is a toner, basically). It is HG status for me. I tried witch hazel, but that made me break out and irritated my skin.

  	Try to use things that don't have oil (this is for moisturizers mainly) if you have oily skin. It might agravate the acne as well.

  	For MB, you can go on the website and find which products are recommended for yourself. They also send you free (really, FREE) samples to your house to test it out.

  	Another good face wash is Shiseido's pureness washing foam. Heck, the pureness skin care line is pretty darn good!

  	HTH!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 2, 2010)

I do an aspirin and honey mask and it works wonders.  I am also getting a clarisonic.  That is my last straw. Its going to get my skin cleaner and help my products work better.  I know its an investment, but i think it will pay for itself in no time. Plus I will be saving  cause I won't be buying and trying new products all the time. Any cleaner and product line will probaly do.


----------



## angelynv (Nov 3, 2010)

hi does the aspirin and honey mask help with blackheads? I tend to get a lot of these which then turn into proper spots : (


----------



## Senoj (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm still dealing with breakouts at 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which I hate (bad thing is they are all over my body, back, chest, thighs) but I use Ambi's Cocoa Cleansing Bar, Neutrogena Alcohol free toner and either cocoa butter moisturizer or a moisturizer from The Body Shop. I also exfoliate twice a week with Neutrogena deep clean scrub.


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I give a tip that is probably considered a 'no' in the beauty realm? TAN! Aside from slathering on Benzoyl Peroxide (alcohol base) on my back and chest every night, this is the only thing that clears up the acne on those areas. It helps considerably with my facial acne as well and my skin is much more well-behaved with oil if I am careful not to burn it.

  	Retinoid creams work quite well for acne on the face, but can cause the skin to peel a lot.

  	As mentioned, Benzoyl Peroxide! But I'd recommend a water-based formula for the face. Layer it all over the face nightly, or in the day if you are going through a super-oily time.

  	When I wash my face I use a benzoyl peroxide soap. I use this twice daily. Occasionally I will only need to use it once, and will wash my face with something more mild, like Spectro Gel for acne prone/oily skin.

  	I don't moisturize. Not everyone needs to!

  	This routine might be a bit too hard core for most people, even those with acne. If you have REALLY oily skin, though, it works very well.


----------



## Rene (Nov 7, 2010)

Soap: African Black Soap
  	Toner: Rosewater
  	Moisturizer: Grapeseed Oil.

  	I was my face twice a day with the African black soap. Once in the morning and then at night wash off all the makeup. Then once a week I will do honey, baking soda, Cinnamon mask. Let it stay on for about 10-15 mins. Then wash off with cool water.

  	I have been doing this since the summer time. I haven't had anymore break out. The only time I break out is when it is that time of the month. The breaks out all only one or two bumps. Nothing bad.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 7, 2010)

I change it a little depending on what mediaction I'm using but here it goes:

  	Morning:
  	Clearasil daily wash
  	(Clindamyacin)
  	Clinique DDM gel

  	Night:
  	Clearasil daily wash
  	(differin)
  	cetaphil cream
  	C & C persa gel for spot treatment

  	Other stuff:
  	Bioré deep cleaning strips
  	Queen helene's masks
  	Queen helene's scrubs
  	st. Ives blackhead scrub
  	acne.org AHA
  	acne.org treatment(benzoyl peroxide)


----------



## sss215 (Nov 7, 2010)

does salicylic acid help clear up blackheads? because that's what the aspirin is suppose to work like. i don't think it will hurt to try. it leaves you skin really nice and smooth.


angelynv said:


> hi does the aspirin and honey mask help with blackheads? I tend to get a lot of these which then turn into proper spots : (


----------



## Nicala (Nov 9, 2010)

Tbh, I noticed that when I did the aspirin mask more often, my nose was blackhead free. Not I rarely do it and my nose is filled with black heads. So I would say yes, it does help with black heads.


----------



## angelynv (Nov 11, 2010)

hey guys thanks so much! ive tried the mask once, will try to do it more often and monitor the results xxx


----------



## sss215 (Nov 11, 2010)

angelynv said:


> hey guys thanks so much! ive tried the mask once, will try to do it more often and monitor the results xxx



 	Just do it a few times a week.  if you do it every day, your skin will become immune to the benefits of the aspirin


----------



## Nicala (Nov 11, 2010)

angelynv said:


> Just do it a few times a week.  if you do it every day, your skin will become immune to the benefits of the aspirin


	^ This is true


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 15, 2010)

I suddenly started breaking out around my chin and jaw at 28 for absolutely no reason, but I figure it's hormonal. Makes me want to cause some violence, because I had finally gotten to a really good place with my skin. So I have tried everything under the sun (OTC, because I'm back in school and don't have health insurance) and the only thing that's working for me right now is a good makeup removing cleanser (Aveeno's or St. Ives') for a really thorough cleanse, a thin layer of low to medium strength benzoyl peroxide (2.5 - 5%), and a bare bones moisturizer (Cetaphil). I only add an eye cream to that at night and a sun screen during the day. A couple of times a week I do an enzyme peel to help with my hyperpigmented spots.

  	I really think it's the benzoyl peroxide doing the trick, because the pimples I had when I started using it disappeared within the next couple of days. Only con is that it does dry your skin out, and my skin already on the dry side, I need that Cetaphil moisturizer.


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Glycolic Acid toner by Mario Badescu works wonders! I recommend it... you can ffind it at ULTA


----------



## kittykit (Nov 16, 2010)

I breakout mainly due to hormones. Benzoyl Peroxide is a big no for me because I'm allergic to it. 

*Morning/Evening*
  	Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser with Clarisonic Mia
  	Bioderma Sensibio Eye Contour Gel
  	La Roche-Posay Physiological Soothing Lotion 
  	Eucerin AQUAporin Active SPF 15 + UVA moisturizer (day)
  	Bioderma Sensibio H2O Micelle Solution makeup remover (evening)
  	La Roche-Posay Hydraphase Facial Moisturizer (evening)
  	Shiseido White Lucent Concentrated Brightening Serum (this serum works like a charm lightening brown spots)
  	Clinique Acne Solutions Spot Healing Gel (when needed, this is my HG product)

*Other products I use*
  	The Body Shop Seaweed Pore-Cleansing Facial Exfoliator (it removes some of my white/blackheads... an amazing product!)
  	The Body Shop Tea Tree Mask
  	Kose Seikisho Mask White


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2010)

if you 're dealing with hormonal acne (i auto diagnosed myself with it), you should really look into trying to cleanse out your body , most likely your blood ( drinking lots of water , green tea (probably other sorts of tea too ) , i heard of acv mixed with water ) , dairy could be causing you to breakout too (it seemed to be an issue for me , i used to drink milk every night , i drink it like twice a week now and my skin seems to break out less) , i also started taking vitamins that are good for skin care (i take vitamin A 10,000 IU , apparently taking higher dosages can help your skin trememdously but it's also VERY VERY dangerous so please don't do that, the most i'll take like every 2-3 days is 20,000 IU) and the one pill that really helped me i believe is  evening primrose oil .

  	now on to the facial products :
  	DERMA E ! i love this line so much .
  	i tried their tea tree and vitamin E moisturizer and i could tell my skin was doing a bit better but idk i needed something more without switching  to another brand . so i started looking online and noticed they had a pretty nice range of products . so i switched to their Very Clear problem skin moisturizer and spot treatment and within the next 1 - 2 days , breakouts would become smaller . i also bought their AHA (glycolic acid) beauty fluid and i use that 2-3 times a week . the only thing about the moisturizer and the spot treatment is that they tend to peel if you rub too much or put too much on . as a face wash i use PhisoDerm anti blemish gel wash , my toner is NeoStrata toning lotion (it has glycolic acid and salicylic acid , it 's a bit drying though ) . but i bought so much more products from Derma E online .  they're much more of a bargain for me , drugstores and health stores in my area sell Derma E products for at least $10 more than the prices I found online .


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2010)

oh and i also the body shop ionic seaweed clay mask and the seaweed pore cleansing exfoliator , and the body shop vitamin c microdermabrasion scrub and the body shop blue corn deep cleansing  exfoliating scrub/mask .


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 19, 2010)

At the moment my skin is actually doing ok, but I am working on fading some dark spots (after every blemish - so annoying!).

  	Juice Beauty Cleansing Gel: use regularly during breakouts

  	MAC Cremewash: very moisturizing cleanser, a winter fav

  	LUSH Dark Angels: use once or twice a week as an exfoliating treatment (though I usually use Angels on Bare Skin in the colder months, since it's less drying.. DA is great in the summer for helping with excess oil)

  	Embryolisse Lait-Creme: testing out at the moment, and so far so good though I may need something heavier once it gets really cold

  	Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum: haven't had to use this much lately, but I've had good luck with it in the past

  	Seaweed Ionic Clay Mask: I find this really helps draw out impurities, but I only use it every few weeks (the weekly recommendation dries me out)


----------



## sss215 (Nov 20, 2010)

My new routine has included the Clarisonic.  If you have problem skin and want to get the ultimate results from your products, and healthier skin  I highly recommend getting on if you can. There are some deals online.

  	I have the MIA, and my skin has never been cleaner or brighter.  The products I use work better now that my skin is so clean, and my dark marks are fading out.  Using the Clarisonic also impoves my the look of my make-up. The colors apply easier and blend out better.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

Phisoderm cream cleanser, but I'm also liking the GoW Simple Tea Tree Cleanser
  	C.O. Bigelow Dr. Galen's Witch Hazel Tonic for a toner
  	mask - my fave is LUSH's A Crash Course in Skin Care...but typically I use the QHMJ masque with some aspirin crushed up in it, and some tea tree oil
  	I've been doing at-home peels lately - MUAC 25% Mandelic Acid peel, and the MyChelle Incredible Pumpkin Peel

  	I think the peels are helping...I was purging like a mad woman, but it is getting better!


----------



## antigone21 (May 28, 2011)

Cleansers:
  	I use Cetaphil gentle (not the one for oily skin) with a little scrubbie thing that came with a l'oréal 360 cleanser. the L'oréal cleanser sucked big time, but the scubbie thing is super useful with Cetaphil. I either wash twice, or once and then follow up with Clean & Clear deep action cream cleanser.

  	I then exfoliate with St-Yves fresh skin scrub, or whatever it's called, every two days.

  	Toners:
  	I used distilled witch hazel and follow up with rosewater.

  	Moisturizers:
  	I use Dormer 211 moisturizers. One with spf for the day and one without for the night. They contain hyaluronic acid. I also use Derma E vitamin a wrinkle treatment moisturizing gel. I don't care about wrinkles, I use it because vitamin a is good to help with acne.


  	To fight acne:
  	I used Mario Badescu buffering lotion for deep cystic pimples and the drying lotion on whiteheads. 


  	I've been liking this routine a lot and I will stick with it until I get an appointment with a dermatologist, I just got a reference from my Doc.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Clearisil Acne Free spot treatment does exactly what it says.  My sister had some and we were out of town so I tried it, by morning, the blemish was drying up.  Of course, I did the usual wash, Oil of Olay Regenerating wipes to cleanse makeup and dirt followed by applying one wash of Benzoyl Peroxide all over my face.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jun 2, 2011)

sss215 said:


> My new routine has included the Clarisonic.  If you have problem skin and want to get the ultimate results from your products, and healthier skin  I highly recommend getting on if you can. There are some deals online.
> 
> I have the MIA, and my skin has never been cleaner or brighter.  The products I use work better now that my skin is so clean, and my dark marks are fading out.  Using the Clarisonic also impoves my the look of my make-up. The colors apply easier and blend out better.



 	I have to agree with this! I got the Clarasonic for Christmas and have used it nearly every day since, and my skin has improved significantly! If you have super oily skin like I do, this will make your face feel cleaner than anything else I've ever tried!

  	My routine now looks like this:

  	Wash face with clarasonic and benzoyl peroxide soap
  	Wipe face with Clean and Clear Salicylic acid (2%)

  	good to go!

  	At night, I continue to use Retin-A micro gel .4%. Since I have been using it for a few months now, my skin no longer peels (or perhaps it's just the clarasonic removing all the skin!)

  	I seriously don't even consider acne to be a 'real' problem for me anymore, while before, it was having a huge negative impact on my self-esteem and day to day life. I don't think I could give the clarasonic a better endorsement than that!  It's worth every penny, in my opinion.


----------

